# Shepton Mallet rally ?????



## hymmi

Hi everyone,

Shepton Mallet Show coming up Jan 14-16,these are the dates advertised,but offering rallying from thurs - monday.

Wouldn't it be possible for us to all rally together, and Peterboro,we would get a better spot too nearer show than general camping area's.


----------



## nukeadmin

An excellent idea Hymmi,
one that needs planning though and organisation within the UK.

Any volunteers ?


----------



## hymmi

Hi Dave,think we may be to late for Shepton but worth a call to Stone Leisure just to see if they would allocate us some space.

Just let me know what i can do.


----------



## nukeadmin

well if someone is willing to take on the role of Rally Marshall and there is some call for a rally there then i would think there will be enough time to still get one in there. Unfortunately with me over here in Spain, its very hard for me to plan and contact people, therefore i need someone in the UK to do this from the site. They will also take on the role of Rally Marshall which basically entails being head person at the Rally, ensuring safety etc, nothing too intensive or intimidating to do.

So firstly is anyone willing to do this role and organise the rally, with as much assistance as i can offer of course, and secondly could anyone who would possibly like to attend a rally at Shepton Mallet please post in this thread ?


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

It's a shame there's no interest in this, I went as a day visitor in September, really enjoyed it there, 
and this being indoors as well, don't really have to worry about the weather.

It also gave me childish enjoyment; of being able to make some potential customers of a previous dealer from hell, think twice, hopefully.

This dealer only seems to go to this one, probably because they do not have to far north along the M5 to travel.

When I say childish it was, standing outside their stand, 
my children and I talking out load about the way they sell vehicles unsuitable for the road, or words to that effect.

Anyway, I did post about the September show, not many seem to go, so anyone care to let me in on the secret, 
why not many of you go please.

I think I'll be going to this one, (that should scare a few more away) 
perhaps as a day visitor, or if enough were going, I might stay.

Homer…Rob  *ps sorry I have enough trouble marshalling myself.
*


----------



## eurajohn

Hi Rob

We've been going to the Shepton shows for years and love them!

The weather can be a bit chilly in January although as you say it's mostly indoors and the do have heaters blowing warm air around the display areas.

You're right ref not much interest in replies etc. I did post a long while ago ref the Stone Leisure shows and the fact that MMM will not even recognise that they exist, don't think it received one reply!!! We'll be going early on the Saturday morning and will stay over to the Sunday. No option for the from Thursday on as still have to attend the "W" word.

John.


----------



## RobMD

I normally go as a day visitor, but as rob says, if there are enough of us it may be feasible to camp together even if we don't book as a group.


----------



## 92150

Hi
If there is enough interest I think we will go ,will be interesting to see the people we talk to here face to face
Chrios


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Rob, John and Chris thanks for replying, lets not forget hymmi as the originator of the thread.

Well there are 4 so far, and many good points have been raised about the advantage of going to this show.

If anyone would like to know more they can follow this link,

http://www.stoneleisure.com/TheOutdoorLeisureShow.htm

It would be nice if we could get a group of us to attend, 
I think an actual rally is out, but enough of us together would be great.

Homer....Rob


----------



## RobMD

O.K. - Let's keep the thread going and maybe we can make up the numbers.


----------



## 92150

It would be nice if we could get a group of us to attend, 
I think an actual rally is out, but enough of us together would be great

I second that
Chris


----------



## hymmi

Hi guys 

Thanks i did think more might be interested as it is a nice show,is it perhaps an awkward place to get to that puts people off.

Anyway if we can't rally what about meeting in the upstairs bar at a certain time say 1.00 sat.Go on then i'll buy you four a beer. 8O 

Eurojohn i never did say thanks for your thoughts on our windscreen,our computor went down for a week after,thanks and i agree with your comment on MMM ignoring other shows my husband goes mad about it,they are their for us,it is so petty.


----------



## MOTORHOMER

Hello Folks

I dont know about a full weekend but we were planning on going up on the Friday stay onight & go to the show on the Saturday then come home as I have to work on the Sunday. We had no trouble finding it last time but we were coming from the North Devon coast. We did however have trouble finding the right road in the dark back to hampshire. Got Garmin now.

What are the dates incidentally.


Motorhomer


----------



## hymmi

Hi motorhomer,

14-16 jan.

We need to leave Sat because of work,what a pain,still couldn,t afford the van without it.


----------



## MOTORHOMER

hymmi said:


> Hi motorhomer,
> 
> 14-16 jan.
> 
> We need to leave Sat because of work,what a pain,still couldn,t afford the van without it.


Hi hammi

Thanks for the reply.

Yes I work most sundays at the moment. In the tourist trade. Still i have decided to retire end of march. Other half is also on call.

Motorhomer


----------



## Don_Madge

Hymmi wrote

Eurojohn i never did say thanks for your thoughts on our windscreen,our computor went down for a week after,thanks and i agree with your comment on MMM ignoring other shows my husband goes mad about it,they are their for us,it is so petty.

Hi Hymmi,

Current MMM page 62 Shows for Motorcarvanners.

Jan 14 - 16 Shepton Mallet.

You should have a happy husband now?

Don


----------



## 88741

Have made this post sticky so it stays a bit more noticeable for you :wink: 
Helen


----------



## hymmi

Hi Ephesus,

what does that name mean,thanks for that our MMM has laid on coffee table for over a week now unread,you can't believe you can't find time to read a magazine  .husband is thrilled,you have set him off with his other gripe with MMM now though,i will put a new post on for that one.

HelenB thanks for the sticky.


----------



## RobMD

It may be too late to rally on our own as a group, but if we all belong to one of the other clubs (e.g. Caravan club or MCC) and rally in their area, we may not be too far apart.

Alternately, if we can all arange to arrive within 2 hours or so of each other, we should be fairly close anyway.


----------



## Don_Madge

Hymmi wrote,

"Hi Ephesus, 

what does that name mean,"

It's an very ancient ruin (in Turkey) like me.

Don


----------



## 89309

I'll be there but propably not until Friday.

I'm willing to help but not in a position to Marshall.

Hymmi if you buy me a pint I'll return the favour.

Regards

Trevor


----------



## hymmi

Hi again, RobMD thats a good idea i've just sent off today to join c.c.rally,(how two faced am i),get some electric with them,anyone want's the number let me know and i'll put it on.


Ephesus,i knew i'd seen you explain it before but couldn't remember,would suit me too.

Trevor you just nipped in while i was writing,you can get Welsh Wizard or Gerald to buy you a pint,i'm saving for new van,blimy we will be up to our necks in flying red dragons. 8O


----------



## RobMD

Evenin hymmi!

Is the CC Rally you've just sent off to join for the Shepton Mallett Show?.

If so, I don't recall seeing it in the CC Mag. before I inadvertently dumped it!
Trouble is, there is usually so little in it of interest that I just tend to skim through it.

I'll probably go to the Shepton show on Friday and aim to get there either just before, or just after rush hour (who ever called it RUSH hour - no one rushes anywhere!!)


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi all,

Still intend to make this, probably the same as Rob, Friday.

If any members are in two minds about going, 
maybe because it's the first meeting up with others from the site, 
take it from me, I met some recently, and all I can say is, 
it was a breeze, these people are as nice face to face as on here, promise.


Homer...Rob


----------



## hymmi

Evening RobMD,

Dumping the caravan magazine,they will have you before the committee for that 8O.

Yes it is for Shepton someone else said it wasn't in the mag,i haven't looked either,here's the number 01934 614258 Chris Palmer,you have to ring first to ask for form,then send s.a.e. for them to send form back to you,then you fill form in and return filled in and your cheque,then they will send you your tickets and pass,you must follow these instructions to the letter,i just wanted to send a cheque last year tut tut tut,making waves.


----------



## 92508

I`d like to go to Shepton Mallet,not sure for how long yet though.


Ric.


----------



## 88741

Ephesus said:


> Hymmi wrote,
> 
> "Hi Ephesus,
> 
> what does that name mean,"
> 
> It's an very ancient ruin (in Turkey) like me.
> 
> Don


Don't worry Don I will be an ancient ruin with Turkey in (side) me in 3 weeks time :lol:


----------



## SidT

Hi. We would love to go, but we are doing a cruise until the 8th Jan, not sure what state I will be in. It would be great to see some of you again and meet new faces.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Ric,

I know you love getting away in your van, perfect opportunity,
you'll also get to see a lot of extra's you never realised you needed. :wink: 

Hi Sid,

Enjoy your cruise, I'm sure your wife will, it would be great to meet you and your wife again, 
so if you've recovered, do come along.


Homer....Rob


----------



## SidT

Thanks Rob I am sure we will. Do you recognise the Avatar ? must learn how to put pics on the gallery.
Cheers Sid


----------



## 92508

Really looking forward to going to Shepton Mallet Rob,hope it comes off,think i`ll stay one night,to really get into the atmosphere.

Ric.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

> SidT
> Joined: Aug 03, 2004
> Posts: 138
> Location: Wirral
> Posted: Fri Dec 03, 2004 5:39 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Thanks Rob I am sure we will. Do you recognise the Avatar ? must learn how to put pics on the gallery.
> Cheers Sid


Hi Sid, I sure do, nice one.

I hope you don't think I was trying to run you over, when I was reversing, I was giving my wife a better view to take pictures.

Hi Ric,

Yes should be great, just have to book something up I think.

MHS.......Rob


----------



## 92400

*Shepton*

If you get something going, let us know and we'll join you!!!


----------



## Anonymous

hi all,
count me the wife and the two terriers in for the shepton show we will try to get up for friday night if not saturday for sure. what time does the site close for the night or open on saturday morning , may be someone knows of a wild camp spot in the area for friday night it would be about 9pm before we arrive. we would be on the cc rally site if it`s not to pretentious[it wount be when we all arrive with are new badges how about a flag to really upset them!!! :lol: ] we would be there till sunday lunch time.

see you all in 2005 -tramp 8)


----------



## hymmi

Hi keefy and tramp,

We will be with cc have put phone number up,if i remember they let the vans come in alnight at Shepton but they don't stop them till 11pm normally,that's a good idea about the flag we all fly them we could have our own :roll:


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All we will be going to Shepton in January all being well have been for the last couple of years. Good entertainment in the evening and its free.Last year we had rain snow and gales and the year before -8 frost every thing froze up but we still had fun.

LadyJ894


----------



## 88781

January is a pretty quiet month for me so........why not!!

(probably stop halfway at Jaqui's for tea and sausage butties!)

See you there, wherever it is,.. do we camp on site or what?


----------



## hymmi

Hi M&D,

We come off M5 into Bristol then A37 straight to Shepton,i think homer has put Stone Leisure url here somewhere,yes camp on site get your own bit of mud for £30 thurs-mon.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Okay,
The people that are going so far are,

Hymmi
Motorhomersimpson
Eurajohn
RobMD
Chrisatoxford
Motorhomer
Trevor
Wanderer007
SidT (maybe)
Keefy
Tramp
LadyJ894
MandyandDave

Sorry if I've missed anyone.

Below are details of this show, I think we need to either arrange through the CC or just book individually, then we could all meet up.

Most seem to be arriving Friday, so if would like to add your comments, we can decide which way to carry this forward.

Here is the web site. http://www.stoneleisure.com/TheOutdoorLeisureShow.htm

All the leading makes will be represented from all over Europe plus some American recreational vehicles. 
There will also be a good selection of accessories to choose from and buy including a bolt-on service for those who would like accessories fitted whilst staying for the long weekend. 
Places for the weekend can be pre-booked by calling 020 8302 6069 or 020 8302 6150 or fax to 020 8300 2315 or booking online.

Overnighters will enjoy two evenings of cabaret in the heated buildings on site plus multiple entry to the exhibition whenever and as often as they like. 
The Outdoor Leisure Show is open to the public from Friday 9th - January from 9-30am until 5.30pm Friday & Saturday - 5pm on Sunday. If you can't make it for the weekend do come as a day visitor for just £5 per adult . Day car parking is free and accompanied children are also free. From southern counties take the A303 then the A371. From Wales M5 then A37 direct to Shepton Mallet then the A371. The showground is well signposted once you get within striking distance.

Hymmi wrote

here's the number 01934 614258 Chris Palmer,you have to ring first to ask for form,then send s.a.e. for them to send form back to you, then you fill form in and return filled in and your cheque, then they will send you your tickets and pass, you must follow these instructions to the letter, I just wanted to send a cheque last year tut tut tut,making waves

MHS......Rob


----------



## 88781

Rob... What's the chance of enjoying a discount with a block booking, promoting MHF at the same time, will the organisers go for it?

Dave


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

That's worth a try, problem might be though is some on the list have already booked I should imagine, 
and not exactly sure when everyone will arrive or depart for sure.

Lets see what the others think, if there are a lot of us not booked up yet (me included) I'll give them a call, 
if you don't ask you'll never get, as they say.


MHS.....Rob  ps my zx81 is playing up again, may have to cut this visit tonight short.


----------



## LadyJ

M&D you are quite welcome to camp on the lawn on your way down to Shepton

MHS Rob we have never booked for Shepton just turn up and pay at gate. In January the camping is kept to the road areas and not normally on the grass. No Electric though but there is electric there last year all disabled had electric and MCC lot had it too think some of the CC also had it. The evening entertainment is very good but have to get in early as it gets jam packed.

If you looking CCC mag there is a day pass you get 2 in for the price of 1 £5

LadyJ894


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Jacquie,

Thanks for the info; hook-up is not a problem, good advice about the evening entertainment as well.


MHS....Rob


----------



## RobMD

Anybody decided which - if any group they intend to rally with?
I think Hymmi is booked with th CC, and if we are all booking individually, I may go with the MCC group.

I will probably arrange to get to Shepton Mallett late afternoon, so as has been suggested, we could arrange to meet in the bar or someplace from around 20.30 hrs. on - think we should all wear a carnation in our buttonholes, or maybe a MHF sticker lapel badge??


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Rob,

I think it’s down to booking individually, or just turn up, as Jacqui mentioned.

I think Ill try CC.

Are the rest of you going to book or just turn up, and as Rob, mentioned we can all meet up in the bar.

MHS….Rob


----------



## eurajohn

Word of caution if thinking of booking on line Stone Leisures' site is not a "secure" site, think twice before putting in your credit card No.!

John.


----------



## 88781

> I will probably arrange to get to Shepton Mallett late afternoon, so as has been suggested, we could arrange to meet in the bar or someplace from around 20.30 hrs. on - think we should all wear a carnation in our buttonholes, or maybe a MHF sticker lapel badge??


 No Rob, just carry Dylan under yer arm mate, I'm sure we will recognise you! :lol:

It would be great if we could all get together on close by pitches, but I've no idea what the format is down there,..never been before. If someone stepped up and took it on board, then Mandy and I, would do our best to help in any way possible regarding organisation for a weekend get together at the show...volunteers step forward!.....

M&D


----------



## RobMD

Thanks for the warning John!!

Stone Leisure cannot be very web-savvy if they don't have a secure site for money transactions!!!!!!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Thanks John,

I had noticed this myself, completely forgot to mention it.

Thanks again, will you be joining in on the Friday night.


MHS....Rob


----------



## MOTORHOMER

hello Folks


Is all the camping on hard standing? and if so whereabouts is it within the shepton mallet show area boundry. Also is the show smaller than the one in September?


Elizabeth


----------



## eurajohn

Rob

Probably Saturday, dependant on what time I manage to escape from work.

Elizabeth

If previous years are the standard then yes all camping will be on hard standing of some sort or other, the show is smaller than the September one with most all of the stands being under cover, still good value though.

John.


----------



## hymmi

Hi motorhomer,

No it's not on hard standing but if you general camp you can park on the roadways if it is wet,some of the clubs and groups have some hardstanding c.c. always do.

Show is in same place,i would think it is a smaller show than Sept.depends on weather for turnout i suppose.


----------



## RobMD

In the info I have it is stated that all camping will be on all-weather standing, that awnings are acceptable, and that all units should be self-contained as there is always a possibility of adverse weather conditions.

I hope there is still provision for water and for waste disposal.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Dave,

I don't think it's so much organising something, more of a book it, and see thing or just turn up.

I can understand your concern, in view of the distance you have to travel.

The site if I remember correctly is not that big, so chances are we'll get close enough anyway.

I will telephone them Thursday though, to see if I can get more facts.


MHS....Rob


----------



## 88781

Ta!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Your welcome


----------



## 88741

If anyone wants two tickets for the price of one for admission PM me and I will put it in the post for you. The Charlatans  sorry the very nice people who I bought Bessie from have sent me a voucher 
Helen


----------



## LadyJ

HI Guys

Could be a mamouth task getting everybody together in the same place as parking is all round the site on the roads not on any grass. Would it help if you pm me and perhaps Dave or MHS Rob your mobile numbers and then we could text you all as to where and when to meet up on the Saturday night or when you all want to meet.

Just a suggestion your comment please

LadyJ894


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

That sounds a good idea LadyJ894.

I intended giving the organisers a call today, unfortunately, my dealer took ages sorting out my batteries, 
time I arrived home it was too late.

I have emailed them though, to ask for more info, regarding water, toilets ETC, I know there are some amongst us, 
with the answers, but it was an opportunity to introduce Motorhomefacts, as I included the link to here.

I've also asked about group costs as well as individual costs.

I'll let you know when they reply.

MHS....Rob


----------



## 90128

Jacquie has just released my arm from up my back and yes it looks as though I am going to Shepton Mallet Show. Must book tomorrow. Good idea about pm'ing mobile telephone numbers. Think Jacquie may have mine!  

Mandy and Dave don't park on my booked bit of lawn at Jacquie's. You will be able to tell which it is cos John will have just cut the grass especially for me to park on. :wink:

Heres looking forward to another friendly meet.


----------



## 88781

John's only cut that bit of grass so he can reach under your van to affix the towrope when it's time to drag you off Joyce! :lol:


----------



## Anonymous

hi all ,
just to conferm me and the wife have booked to stop on the cc part of the show , we hope to arrive around lunch time on the friday and stop till sunday afternoon looking forward to neeting everybody and have a good chat and put faces to the messages,i`ll have to improve my memory first will pm my mobile number nearer the time.does anybody know what the dog walking situation is like,got to keep the animals under control!
I suppose we could move round the site if we wished to be nearer each other.

cheers Tramp! dig the giraff pics hommy


----------



## 93135

We are booked in for the week end starting Thursday!
*No 176* on the ticket whatever that means?
ww


----------



## 92508

Hi Folks,
I was wondering if theres anyone going to Shepton Mallet on their own?,i`ve been trying to persuade the wife to go but she says it`ll be too cold for her,i said,i`d cuddle her, but shes still not interested  ,even if we were hooked up, :roll:. 

Ric.


----------



## 93135

I have my hot water bottle - she can cook as well!
ww


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Further to my request for more info to Stoneliesure, no response, I have sent another email to them below.



> With reference to my earlier email dated Thu 09/12/2004 18:04, I'm disappointed by the lack of response from yourselves regarding this enquiry.
> 
> I now intend informing the members at http://www.motorhomefacts.com/postt3373#28818 of this lack of interest by you, there is little that annoys me generally, but people/companies that do respond within a reasonable time, is something that certainly does annoy.
> 
> Sadly, this kind of attitude is all to prevalent these days.
> 
> If it was not for the fact that many friends are attending this show, I can assure you, I would not consider paying money to a company, that does not have the common decency to reply to a simple request for information.
> 
> Regards
> 
> Rob


If there's one thing that winds me up, is people/companies that do not reply.

MHS....Rob


----------



## LadyJ

*Shepton*

 Right answers to some of your questions

1:- Camping is on hard standing for January Show i.e. mainly around the 
road edges or any solid part you can find. Not on the grass.

2:- Toilets and showers are available usually only a couple of showers 
though.

3:- Waste and Toilet Disposal and Fresh Water all available. Best to take 
a container to fetch fresh water as not always easy to access with 
motorhome.

4:- Plenty of fields for walking doggies. Dont forget poo bags.

5:- PM me with your mobile numbers and I will send you mine
so that we can all arange to meet up on the Saturday evening 
for the entertainment if that suits all concerned.

6:- The show is smaller than the September one but there is still plenty
there and mainly all indoors.

Wanderer007 Dont worry about comming on your own we are a friendly bunch so you wont be lonely.

LadyJ894


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Jacquie, thanks for the info.

I will only be able to stay 1 night, Saturday.

I have been reminded by, she x 2 :lol: who must be obeyed. that my daughter will be in the middle of taking 7 A level exams, 
at this time.
Will look forward to meeting you in the night.

For those that wish to and have not booked,as mentioned by LadyJ894 earlier, you can just turn up, 
or you can book through these numbers.

Stoneleisure

Places for the weekend can be pre-booked by calling 020 8302 6069 or 020 8302 6150 

CC
number 01934 614258 Chris Palmer (although not sure if that is to late)


MHS....Rob


----------



## hymmi

Hi homer,

Thanks for taking time out to try to get in contact with Stone Leisure,i don't think customer care is their strong point,they had the lovely Harrogate show and let themselves down.

Not to late to book with cc,but if you want electric you are.I spoke to Chris Palmer today and he has to book it with electricity board monday.

We must leave Sat.so going to miss you homie,we have to work.Hope to see someone though or i will be fed up.


----------



## RobMD

I sent away an MCC booking slip a few days ago, so I will be with that lot.

I don't know if Da Boss is a comi'n (she's not too bothered with being away in the cooler months). I'll probably know the day I leave for the show!!
If she stays at home, I will leave Dylan Dawg behind which will make life a bit easier!

Come anyway ric, It's unlikely you will be the only one of our group who is by themselves.

Good idea about keeping in touch via mobile phones. I'll pm you with my number when you say to send it.


----------



## 88781

Jaqui you have a PM

M&D


----------



## Leapy

Hope to get to the Shepton Mallet Show and better half has agreed to come-hope to meet all friends from Tackeroo and make new ones.
Does anyone know how late you can arrive on Friday night?


Leapy



Always sailing into the sunset!!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Leapy,

Best give these people a ring, they should be able tell you.

Stoneleisure 

Places for the weekend can be pre-booked by calling 020 8302 6069 or 020 8302 6150


----------



## Leapy

Thanks Motorhomersimpson-do you know of any good local pubs where you have to buy a meal? Sorry I'll have to show you the photos Have a great Christmas-I'm sure the children will-sorry young grown-ups!




Leapy


Always sailing into the sunset


----------



## LadyJ

*shepton*

Hi Leapy Pete

Glad to hear you are comming to Shepton. The gates usually shut about 10pm i think. There are plenty of food outlets at show. There is also a pub up the road bit of a hike though.

LadyJ894


----------



## LadyJ

*shepton*

Thanks M&D

Hope we dont get any of the white stuff.

How do you do that with the piccys


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

It may be worth reminding people that are going, and would like to meet up, that Jaquie (Ladyj894) 
has kindly agreed to communicate with all that are going, to arrange a meeting point.

Please could you let Jaquie have a mobile number, and she will give her's, suggest a pm to Jaquie (Ladyj894).



MHS...Rob


----------



## 88781

Sig's attached to PM's too Jaqui! :wink:


----------



## RobMD

I've received my ticket for the show today. I will be with the MCC group from Friday until Sunday, on my ticket it says MCC, and 198.

I have given my Mobile No. to Jaquie, and look forward to meeting all who manage to attend.



:reindeer: :reindeer: A VERY HAPPY CHRISTMAS TO ALL :reindeer: :reindeer:


----------



## 88781

Tickets arrived today, Two Camper asses and a pink rally pass with 227 written on it,..what's that all about? ...Pitch No.??

Dave


----------



## LadyJ

*shepton*

:lol: Who did you book with Dave? you dont get pitch numbers you just park where you can as long as not in selected areas and whats with the asses :lol:

LadyJ894


----------



## 88741

Perhaps the asses are because Daves camp site is a long, long away from the show and it's some ecological transport, well it is Christmas and donkeys are on their winter break :lol:


----------



## 89031

*Shepton Mallet Jan*

Hi All,

Just been reading all the messages about the show.
Never been to one before but thought it was about time we became sociable.
Providing wify keeps the days off we should be able to attend either FRi night to Sun or at least Sat to Sun.
I noticed somebody mentioned beer!!!! - didn't have anything to do with the decision......
We had trouble with our van heating just before christmas so providing i can sort that out we will look forward to meeting you all.
Haven't booked anything yet - is it adviseable to do so?


----------



## SidT

Hi All. Compliments of the season again. Unfortunately I can't make the show. Very disappointed as I was looking forward to meeting more of you.
I have been invited by the BBC to take part in a workshop they are running see www.bbc.co.uk/tellinglives It starts that weekend and as we are on a cruise from the 1st to the 9th Jan I have a lot of work to do.
Have a great time Sid


----------



## elbino

We were already planning to go fri/sat nights and would love to join in
paul & felicity


----------



## Raine

:roll: Hm! I think the reason WE never went to Shepton Mallett, woz cos it wasn't in the MMM which we didnt think much of either, so maybe we will go, we have only heard good things about it too, not like Malvern, been there done that, threw the pie away lol :lol: :wink: :roll:


----------



## hymmi

Hi trecker,

To late to book ,but if you go the marshalls will direct you to a general area where anyone not booked are parked,we wait to see who we have next to us if there are six kids bikes,footballs and four dog bowls we wait awhile and then just move and look around for a quite corner no one bothers once you are in.

I don't know who mentioned drinks was it homer??????    

We had our heating boiler pack up this time last year and everywhere was closed for New Year,we knew if we couldn't get it sorted we would miss Shepton only place open was Brownhill's so we took it over it was ready two hours later we asked for old parts they gave us(don't know what it is called)a four inch flat computerised printout board which was held in by two tiny screws,they charged us £350 8O 8O 8O .

Would be nice to meet you too elbino.

Raine, Shepton is a nice show blows the Xmas cobwebs away,we stopped going to Malvern used to be a brilliant show,i think the organisers just get greedy and kill these shows


----------



## 92508

What if you have`nt booked for Shepton and theres no room  ,is there a CL or similar close to the showground,which you can use 8O .

Ric. Happy New Year.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi all,

You can still book through Stoneleisure, I spoke to them today and confirmed this.

They have told me that you can either book through this telephone number 020 8302 6150, 
or just turn up and pay at the gate, there is plenty of room.

The pitches will be hard standing so no trouble getting stuck, there will be no hook-up though, 
toilets and showers are available.

*It may be worth reminding people that are going, and would like to meet up, that Jaquie (Ladyj894) 
has kindly agreed to communicate with all that are going, to arrange a meeting point.

Please could you let Jaquie have a mobile number, and she will give her's, suggest a pm to Jaquie (Ladyj894). 
*

I have booked through Stoneleisure for the Sat night, so see you all there.

MHS.......Rob


----------



## 89031

*Shepton Mallet Jan*

Hi all again

We have now booked via Stone leisure for Fri and Sat evenings.
Apparently there may be a possibility of obtaining hook up facilities depends on how many booked over christmas.
Never mind - always wanted to try the generator out anyway.
I have tried advising Jaquie (ladyj894) of our contact details but i'm not sure that the PM left the site.

How does that work? does it automatically get sent every so often - i couldn't find a button to click to send it on from the outbox which is where it appears to have stayed.

I've made a MotorhomeFacts sticker up to put in the windscreen so anyone passing our pitch can give us a knock - theres usually always a kettle or bottle of wine on the go.

Trecker
being Margy and Tony


----------



## elbino

Have just booked thro the Stoneleisure number for fri/sat so look forward to sharing a bottle or two with one and all
paul & felicity


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Trecker wrote....


> I have tried advising Jaquie (ladyj894) of our contact details but i'm not sure that the PM left the site.
> 
> How does that work? does it automatically get sent every so often - i couldn't find a button to click to send it on from the outbox which is where it appears to have stayed.


It will stay in your outbox until Jaquie logs on and collects it, simple mistake a lot of us have made,  
no need to concern yourself, she will receive it.

Look forward to meeting you all.

MHS....Rob


----------



## 89031

*Shepton Mallet Jan*

Thanks Rob,

Big learning curve......

Camping - websites - conversation with strangers.........

Looking forward to meeting new friends

Trecker
being Margy & Tony


----------



## hymmi

Hi,sorry if i caused confusion saying to late to book i did of course mean it was to late to book with the clubs,thanks again homer


----------



## Raine

Hi, Hymmi! Yep would agree with you about Malvern, shame cos its a lovely place. I have run it past Ade and there woz no immediate shouts of OH NO! so we might get there fingers crossed. Shepton Mallett that is!


----------



## hymmi

Hi Raine,

So if i see a lady dragging a bloke named Ade round the show,kicking and screaming i'll say hello to you Raine. :lol: :wink: :lol: 

That Malvern show they started to charge a fiver to go in the bar,so i said to the woman who runs the show that's a bit naughty why have you started doing that,the others do it why shouldn't we she said


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

> hymmi
> FullTimer
> 
> Joined: Aug 10, 2004
> Posts: 190
> Location: Leicester
> Posted: Fri Dec 31, 2004 5:55 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hi,sorry if i caused confusion saying to late to book i did of course mean it was to late to book with the clubs,thanks again homer


Your forgiven hymmi, although, I understood what you meant :wink:

MHS....Rob


----------



## Raine

:lol: Hi Hymmi! Nah, just ran it past him again and got a MAYBE this time, see we have ways and means, lololololo AND hey i just remembered that about the fiver as well, or was that the army show at aldershot, well, we thought it was a cheek anyway :roll: :roll: :roll:


----------



## LadyJ

*Shepton*

Hi All Im back from my jaunt to Somerset over New Year

Apoligies to Trecker & Elbino for not replying to PM's sooner had a slight hitch with comp hope you both got my message if not pm me again and i will reply promise

Hope you can make it Ranie

Thanks for keeping my name on the go Rob Motorhomersimpson
at this rate I shall be spending all the time at the show on the phone lol.

LadyJ894


----------



## Raine

THANKS Lady J, its loooooooooooooooking goooooooooooooood, as Bruce Almighty would say! :lol:


----------



## 88781

.....Can't go to the show,  We've only just realised that the Shepton event clashes with work... :x (Mandy is away till the Friday on a course). 

It will be too much of a rush to go all the way down just for the night...  
so if anyone wants tickets to go....just send a PM :roll: 

M&D


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Really sorry to read this Dave & Mandy, so looking forward to some more sleeping tonic too. :wink: 

Real shame, but I can understand your relectance with the ditance involed, you will all be missed.


MHS....Rob


----------



## 88781

Thanks Rob...Sleeping tonic freely available at Peterborough in April!


----------



## Raine

:lol: :lol: Walked past the van to night and patted her gently (cos the alarm is on!) and its scary when it goes off! and said "Not long now till we go away in her" and he said "When is it?" "Me said "must be next weekend,not this one! SO IT LOOKS LIKE WE ARE GOING TO shepton mallet lololololo    :roll:


----------



## 89031

*Shepton Mallet*

Hi all again,

Just to say that Shepton tickets came in the post today. 

It looks as though there will be at least 312 other people there as thats the number written on the ticket.

Van went to the doctors today to have the cab heater looked at.  Poor things got a dodgy vent direction control knob.

Thank heavens for warranty - all free of charge.

Catch you all later

Trecker
being Tony & Margy


----------



## hymmi

Hi again,

Just thought it worth a mention there is usually an onsight calor supplier, last year he didn't turn up,if you do get stuck for gas,drive out of showground turn left and there is a place on industrial estate, on the right behind Tesco's.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

:lol: .Gassyass señora :lol: 

ooop's said I'm not to good at langauges, should read.

Gracias señora..........Thank you madam.


MHS....Rob


----------



## LadyJ

*Shepton Mallet Show*

 Sorry you cant make the show Mandy & Dave

LIST OF THOES GOING MOBILE NOS RECEIVED
LadyJ894 
Hymmi
Motorhomersimpson
Warderer007
Tramp
RobMD
C7KEN
Trecker
Elbino
Sealady007 (50/50) chance of going
Leapy
Motorhomer
Raine (with fingers crossed)
Woody
Mikethebike (Day Visitor Saturday)

LIST OF THOES THAT HAVE SAID THEY ARE GOING BUT NO MOBILE NOS RECEIVED YET? 
Webwobin
Chrisatoxford
Eurojohn
Trevor
Keefy
Weldted

Hope I havent missed anybody of if I have please let me know

LadyJ894*Please let me have your phone nos before Wednesday 12th Jan*


----------



## hymmi

Hola homer,

De nada mi amigo :wink: 

Adios.


----------



## Leapy

LadyJ894
Thought I'd sent my phone number but have tried again Please check your PM's


Leapy


Always sailing into the sunset!


----------



## LadyJ

*Phone nos shepton*

Hi Leapy and Motorhomer

Have recieved your phone nos thanks and moved you up in list

LadyJ894


----------



## weldted

*Shepton Mallet /show*

 Hi all, I telephoned Stone leisure 11.00 this morning and booked my Van and Four Adults for Friday and Saturday £30 no problem.


----------



## 89031

*Shepton Mallet Jan*

Hi all,

Just an update reference the heating problems with the van.

I managed to get the cab heating sorted today - Thanks Walton -on-Thames Peugeot. No charges there due to waranty work.

Also managed to sort out the central heating problems on me own- it's amazing what a bit of patience and an afternoon off (ON ONES OWN!!) can achieve.

As i thought a gas tap was facing in the wrong direction it was all a question of trial and error.

Bring on the bad weather - i can deal with anything now - only joking!!

See you all at the weekend - vanicus intacticus.

Trecker
being Tony & Margy


----------



## LadyJ

*Shepton Show*

Hi WELDTED

If you want to meet up with us all, please pm me your mobile number and i will send you mine

LadyJ894


----------



## Raine

8) i fink we moight ave a convoy!!!!! :roll:


----------



## RobMD

I Hear You Rubber Ducky!! - Convooooy!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Raine

I think the correct vernacular is Come back, good buddy or something similar methinks! :wink: :roll:


----------



## RobMD

Now you're being posh raine! wots this vernie-acular? (is it catching).


----------



## Raine

8) It means hm! look the dictionary is downstairs now, it was in my head so it must be right, things pop up like that, take it from me, its to do with the language! 
AND hubby washed the van today, scrubbed it, and washed it again, filled the water bits up, and tidied the inside, looks like WE BE COMING! We even went out for a short spin, taking em the yorkie (not sure whether we'll bring her or not, she hasn't come with us before-has her own private hotel!!!) We went over to Blackbushe airdrome, and tescos' to fill up, diesel was down 4 p i think" still cost us £50 quid tho! and thanks for the tip about the gas bottles, cos one of ours is empty! Hm! am i getting excited or not, hm! maybeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee :wink: and course vernie acular ain't catching, i don't fink so anyways! :roll:


----------



## 92508

Saw diesel for 80p a litre in Tesco  ,how far is the Tesco`s from the showground in Shepton?,Raine did say theres a Tesco`s locally,but did`nt say how far it is,got to get supplies in to... fresh milk, bread and a few bottles of the hard stuff  .

Ric.


----------



## 92508

Sorry it was hymmi who said theres a Tesco`s by Shepton :? .

Ric


----------



## 89031

*Shepton Mallet*

Hi all,

This link should help for Tesco's

http://www.tesco.com/storelocator

Regards
Trecker being
Tony & Margy


----------



## eurajohn

Ric.

The Tesco store is a couple of miles from the showground, there is normally a shop on site for the essentials, as well as gas and Gaz.

John.


----------



## 92508

Thanks Trecker and Eurojohn for info regarding Tesco`s.  

Ric.


----------



## hymmi

Hi eurojohn,

I mentioned the calor dealer on industrial park behind Tesco's because t he gas chap never turned up on showground last year and we drove for miles looking for gas before finding this place.There was a lot of angry gasless people last year.We will never be in that position again first thing we bought at show was lpg tank from M.T.H. Autogas filled it to-day £7.

We are going Tuesday having couple of day's at Weston first, then Clarks Village don't miss this place for some bargains it's brilliant and not far from show.

Have just bathed and groomed dog ready so if you see a sweet smelling,handsome Border Terrier with two people who love him to bits you have found us.


----------



## Raine

:lol: Looking good 80/100 hm i think thats right, might be the friday too! :lol: :roll:


----------



## rodders

Wish I could join in the fun.
Nearly made it, look out for the eura mobile 690 on tag axel offered by Southdown Motorhomes price is exceptional. 
Would have bought it but i had an offer on a house accepted and can't risk buying now. Unknown costs to make the house the way we want.
Will be thinking of you all.
If you know any one in the market I was dealing with Chris Davies They will deal to sell.
Will be with you all next year
Rodders


----------



## eurajohn

hymmi

MTH tanks brilliant, already got one.

RAINE

I've read an awful lot of your posts and I'm sure that you're on another planet to me!!! Not meant in a nasty way just don't understand ???

John.


----------



## 88930

*Shepton Mallet*

Tesco's....... leave showground turn left, head up the hill pasting speed camera at roundabout take shepton mallet/frome road 2nd exit , next roundabout take the frome road a361 ( 3rd exit i think ) do not take the road signed shepton mallet. 200 yds turn right into road and tesco then can be seen on your right. (if you reach taffic lights you have gone to far) 
nb. you cant see the store from the road as its behind a hedge.

(the speed camera is just as you enter the village of prestleigh going down hill on your left 1/2 mile before showground) :?

dave


----------



## LadyJ

*Shepton Mallet*

Thanks for the Tesco direction Davebess

*The are still a few of you that I have not got mobile numbers for

Webwobin, Chrisatoxford, Eurajohn, Trevor, Keefy and Weldted

If you wish to meet up with us all please let me have your mobile numbers by tomorrow (Wednesday 12th Jan) thanks

LadyJ894*


----------



## 93135

I,m a hapilly married man, so I will only give my mobile number if you find me on site!
I know what you wild women can be like!!

We take our motorbikes to go to Tesco.

Had a heart attach today, flushed all the water system through and filled the tank, turned on the electric pump and could hear water running. Oh No I thought, I haven,t drained the bl...y heater and its frozen and split.
Oh no its not, I just hadn,t done up the drain bung. Phew!

Will be there Thursday PM.


----------



## Raine

:lol: Does anybody know what the ground conditions are like, hard or grass at Shepton? if its grass, we might give it a miss, dont fancy getting our rig stuck, bit big to pull out! just the two of us!

Eurojohn, Your'e right i am from a different planet, (venus- :wink: ) and us ladies aren't meant to be understood, you wouldn't if you could anyway!. Hubby just knows, we women are different, and doesnt bother worrying about it. :wink: Tho what you don't understand i don't quite know? :roll: :roll:


----------



## smifee

hi raine

page 4 post from eurajohn says hardstanding

would be there but collecting new van on sat and will be knackered sun
 
have fun


----------



## Raine

thanks smifee thought i read it somewhere but didnt have time to check it out, YOU have fun with yer new van!!!!! :lol: :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

We have managed to knock up some poster size cards that we will be placing on the tables that we acquire in the evening, 
these will be standing upright, so you should notice them okay, and hopefully this will make it easier to find each other, look for this.










If you decide not to give Jaquie your mobile number, for whatever reason, no problem, just come over to our table and join in, 
nobody needs to feel pressured in any way, but it would be great to have us all together.

MHS....Rob


----------



## RobMD

Great Idea Rob!!


----------



## 89031

*Shepton*

Hi all,

Stuck in Kings Lynn at the moment - working - without the motor home!!!!

Question - as we have never been to one of these meets before......

Do they serve proper food at the evening do or do we eat before we go?

Regards to all

Trecker being
Tony & Margy


----------



## LadyJ

*Shepton Mallet*

RAINE Hard standing all round the road areas of show ground

TRECKER You eat before you go out :lol:

WEBWOBING Entirely up to you as to whether or not you send me your 
 phone number I can assure you im happily married and not
looking for a replacement

LadyJ894


----------



## Raine

:lol: thanks lady j, looks like 90% we be coming on Friday! !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: 8) :roll: !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :wink: 8) :lol:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

> RobMD
> FullTimer
> 
> Joined: Feb 17, 2004
> Posts: 328
> Location: Penarth, S. Glam U.K.
> Posted: Wed Jan 12, 2005 4:18 pm Post subject:
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Great Idea Rob!!
> _________________
> RobMD
> They say that you are put on earth to accomplish a certain amount of things. Right now I am so far behind that I'll never die...


Thanks Rob, can't take the credit though, Jaquie suggested it.

MHS....Rob


----------



## Anonymous

hi all,
i don`t think it will be hard to find the motorhome facts crowd as we will be the odd mix of people [the wife says i`m odd anyway] 8) making all the noise and having a good old time,at least thats what I told the misses.we will be arriving midday on friday and staying till late sunday with our pennant flying from the ladders.we have to see a man about some rear end sag ajusters[airride] to help with all the goodies the wifes going to buy we are on the cc part look out for the window flyers. 
the latest weather looks good , for a while i thought i would need to bring the cannoe and anchor for the van  
see you all there

tramp :twisted:


----------



## 93135

Nice LOGO
I will put one on my dashboard for another clue!
See Ya tomorrow ?

ww


----------



## nukeadmin

sounds like you are going to be having an excellent time all of you so how many are attending now ?

Can someone please take loads of photos for the site, of the vans at the show and people at the night do.

Wish you all the best there and Julie and I look forward to a rally when we are back in the UK, any ideas as to where and when to hold a big MHF Summer rally ?


----------



## C7KEN

*Pictures*

We will be arriving Sat morning and look forward to meeting everyone Sat night, We will ring Jacquie or she will ring us sometime during the day (Sat) with so many going maybe we will meet some even before the planned get together, we have a MF poster for our screen and we will be certain to take photo,s we are the new motorhomers with the Kentucky Estro 4 with garage we are Ken & Sue with 10yr old son Sam the number on our ticket from Stone Leisure is 265 if that means anything, this should be a nice event and we look forward to it.
Ken.


----------



## bigfoot

*Shepton Mallet CAUTION!*

Just come in at 1530 Thursday M5 VERY HEAVILY conjested and stopped in places, details later or tune to BBC Radio 2 Updated report within 30mins with details about locations of hold ups.


----------



## 93135

I,m here as well. A4 yellow sheet in windscreen of Merc. Tall antenmna on roof. You must have driven pas us!
We are NOT in the Hymer enclave ! just past it and 3rd back from the main drag.

Where R U
ww


----------



## MOTORHOMER

nukeadmin said:


> sounds like you are going to be having an excellent time all of you so how many are attending now ?
> 
> Can someone please take loads of photos for the site, of the vans at the show and people at the night do.
> 
> Wish you all the best there and Julie and I look forward to a rally when we are back in the UK, any ideas as to where and when to hold a big MHF Summer rally ?


Hello David

Are we talking about summer 2005 or 2006? If 2005 need to sort something soon as folks diaries are getting filled up already

Motorhomer


----------



## MOTORHOMER

webwobin said:


> I,m here as well. A4 yellow sheet in windscreen of Merc. Tall antenmna on roof.
> Where R U
> ww


Hi webwobin

Where did you find the logo to print onto a yellow sheet A4

Thanks

Motorhomer


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi motorhomer,
If you go back a page you will see I have put one there, you can right click and save as, or,
you can go to this link http://www.motorhomefacts.com/downloads-cat-5.html#cat

it will download the poster. right click save as.my pic's ETC.

Once on your computer you resize it to any size you wish.

MHS...Rob


----------



## nukeadmin

> Are we talking about summer 2005 or 2006? If 2005 need to sort something soon as folks diaries are getting filled up already


I'm talking this year i.e. 2005, I need volunteers & a location


----------



## 88781

Mandy and I are planning to organise a summer MHF meet Dave, just working on some ideas central country ish for every one :wink: 

Hope all goes well at Shepton have a beer for us, and catch y'all next time :lol: 

M&D


----------



## 88741

Good on you both, not June though please, please please :lol:


----------



## smifee

what's june done to upset you :?: why can't she help :?:


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Well I’m still here,  can’t get there until Friday pm, I can tell you all, that I have spoken to Jacquie and she is 
parked right next to hymmi, now there’s a stroke of luck.

Dave, we have 14 members plus their families, that have arranged to meet up, so should be a great Friday night.  

There are also some members going that we have no numbers for, hopefully they will seek us out and join in.

Looking forward to getting there, meet all these members, have some laugh’s, and put more faces to names.  


MHS…Rob


----------



## SidT

Rob. I was hoping to see you again amd meet some new faces but too much on to make it.
Hope to catch up with you again somewhere, sometime.
Cheers Sid


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi Sid,

Hope your cruise went well, shame that you and your wife could not make it this time, 
understandable really after such a long trip ETC.

There will others events in the year, so I will look forward to meeting up with you and your wife then, 
if things work out.

Take care, regards to your wife.

MHS....Rob 
ps. still have'nt worked out how much to charge you for using the back of my van in your avatar. :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Raine

Yahoooooooooooooooooooooooooooo dog gone to hotel, just finished printing and laminating mhf card! and WE ARE OFF!!!! :lol:


----------



## SidT

Rob. ( Motorhomersimpson) posted.....

*still have'nt worked out how much to charge you for using the back of my van in your avatar.*

I owe you a drink OK !!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 
I would have put it and others in the gallery but couldnt suss it at the time, I have reread the instructions and think I could do it now. Time will tell.
Cheers Sid


----------



## hymmi

Hi everyone,

Just arrived back from Shepton,had a great time,Weston was blowey,spent to much at Clarks Village and had a lovely day in Glastonbury with the old Hippies.

Got to Shepton about 3.30,only one motorhome on with C.C..so we parked next to it and it's LadyJ & John.Met in upstairs bar at 7 it is quite surreal meeting people like this,but we were all soon chatting like old friends,we had to leave early as we had to meet up with friends,which was a shame because we were in such good company.I don't think anyone ended up drunk as it was the slowest bar i have ever seen,it took Homer 1/2hr to get served.LadyJ thanks for all your hard work sorting everything out you were brilliant and it was lovely to meet you both and everyone else,and i know they are at it again tonight,pity we had to come home as some only arrived today.Roll on Peterboro.


----------



## 88781

8O 30 mins at the bar! Rob and Deb won't be happy with that!


----------



## LadyJ

*Shepton Meet 2005*

Well im back minus me voice and full of cold. Thanks to all of you showing up or if you didnt show up you phoned me.

We had 14 Members and their partners plus 3 youngsters also 1 day visitor, think we may have converted a few more members to be also.

John and myself really enjoyed ourselves Friday & Saturday night and it was really nice to meet you all look forward to seeing you all again.

NUKE I dont mind helping out on future rallys, and if I can fathom out how to put piccys on here I will post them on :? :roll:

LadyJ894


----------



## Leapy

Thanks Jackie and John for organising social get-together Hope ypou recover from your ailments soon-I'm sure you'll be needed agaain!1





Leapy

Always sailing into the sunset!


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Thanks go to all that turned up at Shepton, it was a great meeting, really nice to put faces to names.

A good time was had by all on Friday evening, and although we only intended staying for an hour on Saturday, 
because we had to leave early, the hour turned into 2 hours, such was the enjoyment of the night.

Thanks to hymmi, for starting this thread, without which, we may not have got together.

Thanks to Jacquie and John, Jacquie worked tirelessly to communicate with members, 
keeping them informed of the meeting time and place, hope your cold clears up, and your sore throat, 
I said you were singing a lot on Friday night. :lol: 

Thanks everyone really enjoyed your company, until the next one.


MHS….Rob


----------



## 89031

*Shepton - the missing link*

Hi all,

I could have sworn i posted an apology for my absence at the Shepton Sat Eve meet here yesterday. The gremlins seem to have removed me.

Oh well 2nd time lucky.

We were at the show all weekend from late on Friday night to mid sunday.

We didn't have a clue where we were when we arrived so we stayed with the van till daylight.

Saturday morning we had a really good look around and ended up spending a few bob on bits and bobs.

Regrettably at around 12 ish - the bar opened - we went for A DRINK and ended up sitting next to some smashing people who were off to the continent for 3 months on the Sunday morning.

Around 3 hours and quite a few bevies later - we said our farewells and staggered back to the van where we fell asleep for some considerable time.

Unfortunately when we woke - someone.......no names - no pack drill - had left the tele on and we had no electrics, so we spent the rest of the evening running the engine and re-charging the batteries.

I have been assured that we missed a smashing evening - for which we apologize - but hope to meet up with some or all of you at Peterborough or later in the year at whatever is organised by yourselves.

An interesting weekend for us - our first not hooked up to power and our first dark nights, winter stopover.

The van performed brilliantly - shame about the owners though...!!

Regards to all - keep the wheels turning

Trecker being
Tony & Margy


----------



## RobMD

I've already posted thamks to LadyJ & motorhomersimpson for their work in ensuring out get-together was a success, but it seems to have been deleted along with others during the recent troubles.

So again! thanks to you both, and to your partners for keeping ua all in order!!
Heres looking forward to the next meet in the not-to-distant future.

Regards to all that attended, nice to see you all and put a face to some more names.

Have Fun!!!!!


----------



## Raine

:lol: Hi, last couple of post deleted, now know why.
Had a good time at Shepton, didnt meet up with the mob fri, got bashful. Went to Wells sat, 5hrs too long, but free coach (12quid taxi-forget it)
Met up with ladyj,(hadn't got her number-but she kindly text me)so went sat eve up to the westex bar, met Homersimpson and wife, had a nice chat, also motorhomer and husband, walked back to the van sharing their torch, nice chat. Met Tramp and his lovely wife Shaneem, who i had a really nice chat to (and my hubby with hers!) nice stun job!heheheh. Also so Robmd and missus, really nice to put faces to names, sorry i missed you Hymmi! and Eurojohn, thanks to ladyj and hubby for sorting us out! Peterborough next, unless we go to Bulgaria :lol:AND not forgetting cit7ken and his lovely wife! Not got an Ipaq yet! tho! lol :wink: :roll:


----------



## Anonymous

hello everybody.
sorry i`ve not replied to the show update but have been having major problems logging on to site :evil: had to resort to wifi hotspots next to some corporate headquarters in southampton hope they don`t catch me parked in the motorhome.
sufice to say had agreat time meeting everybody hope the feeling was mutual  we will say more when my problems have been fixed .

thanks to ladyj for sorting everything out with the phones etc bad luck on the cold , keep taking the hot toddies   
booked the ferry to france for april so not long till the long hot summer starts 8) 
speak to you all soon

Tramp


----------



## 92508

Had a nice time at Shepton  ,was amazed to see so many motorhomes there,did`nt realise it was so big 8) .Went to the Friday night meet in the Westex, enjoyed it a lot until i felt ill and had to go to the gents  , having had too much to drink,Rob and John rescued me :? .

Next morning had a big hangover :roll: ,but went to Wells on the courtesy bus,where i went to the Cathedral,had a brilliant guide who showed us round,really interesting and Wells is a nice city.Got back to my camper van really tired so had an early night,so missed the Saturday evening meet,again in the Westex.

On the Sunday i bought a lead for my tele  ,after very good advice from Robmd :wink: ,can watch tele now without hook-up,Doreen is very pleased about that  .

On the way back called into Glastonbury and then Weston where i walked up and down the sea front,it was invigorating,as it was very windy  .

Ric.


----------



## lecky7

*Shepton Show*

Well from what I read, everybody met everybody else-- I wore my badge with pride on the Sat. but met nobody from this page,just old friends from other clubs-- did you see my badge & kept your distance---- we are going to the NEC with the C & CC, maybe we might meet somebody there it would be nice.


----------



## MOTORHOMER

*Re: Shepton Show*



Lecky7 said:


> Well from what I read, everybody met everybody else-- I wore my badge with pride on the Sat. but met nobody from this page,just old friends from other clubs-- did you see my badge & kept your distance---- we are going to the NEC with the C & CC, maybe we might meet somebody there it would be nice.


We wiil be going to NEC but havent booked yet. Must do so. When are you going

Motorhomer


----------



## lecky7

*NEC*

We shall be going to the Nec on the Sun. for 3 days, hope its not to cold or wet


----------



## MOTORHOMER

Hi 

The show runs from Sat 19th to Sun 27th. with maximum of 4 nights camping

Is it best to book in advance or are there plenty of spaces does any one know?

Who has booked so far & for what dates. 


Motorhomer


----------



## RobMD

Evening All!

With all the problems the site has been plagued with recently, were there any pics of the Shepton Rally posted? I've had a quick look but couldn't find any.
I was away from 19th to 29th Jan so am a bit out of date.


----------



## MOTORHOMER

RobMD said:


> Evening All!
> 
> With all the problems the site has been plagued with recently, were there any pics of the Shepton Rally posted? I've had a quick look but couldn't find any.
> I was away from 19th to 29th Jan so am a bit out of date.[/quote
> 
> Hi Rob
> 
> I havent seen any not even ours we have been that busy. I must go & take a look.
> 
> Motorhomer


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Hi,

I did try when we got back, but with all the problems they would not load.

I will post them in the morning.

MHS...Rob


----------



## RobMD

Thanks guys, I look foeward to seeing them - as no doubt many others will.


----------



## Motorhomersimpson

Some pictures of the gathering of MHF'S members can be seen here

www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php

And some pictures of unusual vehicles at Shepton here

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modul...ame=gallery&file=index&include=view_photo.php

MHS...Rob


----------

